# Soupy Lasagna



## Mrs. Cuillo

I made lasagna for the first time ever a couple days ago and it tasted wonderful.  The only issue I had was that the sauce was very soupy and runny.    I used the basics...lasagna noodles, hamburger, Prego pasta sauce, ricotta cheese and mozzarella for the top.  I layered them in that order.  What can I do to avoid this for next time?  Do you think I maybe cut into it before it had ample time to cool down?  Any ideas?


----------



## Andy M.

Not waiting long enough is a major cause of soupyness.  After taking it out of the oven, it should rest for a minimum of 30 minutes and as much as an hour.


----------



## Katie H

I've never made lasagna with commercial sauces since I use the recipe that came from my Italian part of the family from Sicily.  But one thing we always do is to dry the noodles on a clean towel or paper towels before layering.  That might help reduce some of the moisture.


----------



## Jeekinz

If you baked it covered, bake it the last 1/3 cooking time uncovered.


----------



## Barb L.

Was your sauce thick enough to begin with ? ( adding enough ground beef to thicken your sauce).  Only put enough to cover each layer nicely, and you must let it set up.


----------



## tdejarnette

I agree with the above, plus I use an egg mixed with the ricotta/


----------



## buckytom

you could try using the "no boil" lasagna noodles. i've had success with them in the past. they soften by absorbing the liquid from the surrounding ingredients, so you're almost guaranteed a non-runny lasagna.

just be careful to put sauce and other ingredients edge to edge on these noodles as you layer them, or you'll get the opposite; dry, hard spots.

if you still prefer regular noodles, do what k.t.e said and blot them. also, remove excess moisture from the ricotta by using a cheese cloth when possible.


----------



## Caine

Okay, here's a question, but did you by any chance use raw ground beef instead of browning it before you built the lasagna? Grease from the ground beef cooking IN the dish would turn the sauce soupy.


----------



## ~*~YesDestiny~*~

Katie E said:
			
		

> I've never made lasagna with commercial sauces since I use the recipe that came from my Italian part of the family from Sicily.  But one thing we always do is to dry the noodles on a clean towel or paper towels before layering.  That might help reduce some of the moisture.



I wanted to thank you, I have never heard of a paper towel used before for the noodles! That's pretty neat! As for the main question I'm sorry I can't help. I have only helped make lasagna, never actually made it by myself!


----------



## *amy*

It's hard to guess, w/o seeing the recipe.  If the sauce itself is too watery, add some tomato paste or cooked/drained ground beef or sausage.

I start with a layer of sauce on the bottom of the pan.  If you ladeled too much sauce between the layers & dumped more sauce on top, that may be another reason it was "soupy."  I add the final topping of mozzarella (cheeses) about 1/2 hour prior to he end of cooking time (removing the foil).  I let it rest (after removing from the oven) about 20 minutes.  Hope that helps.


----------



## abjcooking

I also add an egg to the cheese.  Don't overdo the sauce.


----------



## Robo410

dry the noodles or use no boil ones, add an egg to the ricotta mixture to help it firm up, (or the cottage cheese mixture if yoiu use that), make sure you drain the fat from the meat, remove the covering the last 10 -15 min of baking, and let it sit 20 min before serving. Your lasagna should be fine! enjoy


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Not waiting long enough is a major cause of soupyness. After taking it out of the oven, it should rest for a minimum of 30 minutes and as much as an hour.


 
And it won't get cold?  I definately didn't wait that long.  Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Katie E said:
			
		

> I've never made lasagna with commercial sauces since I use the recipe that came from my Italian part of the family from Sicily. But one thing we always do is to dry the noodles on a clean towel or paper towels before layering. That might help reduce some of the moisture.


 
I did remember to do that...when I made it with my aunt when I was younger, I remember her doing that because I thought it was a bit strange.   But now I understand the reason for it!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> If you baked it covered, bake it the last 1/3 cooking time uncovered.


 
I cooked it uncovered for about 45 minutes.  I originally set the timer for half an hour but the top wasn't melted enough so I left it in there for another fifteen.  I have had a lot of issues with my oven where things take longer to cook so maybe that affected it!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Was your sauce thick enough to begin with ? ( adding enough ground beef to thicken your sauce). Only put enough to cover each layer nicely, and you must let it set up.


 
I believe that it was.  Do I just let it sit for a little while after I have made the layers to have it "set up"?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

buckytom said:
			
		

> you could try using the "no boil" lasagna noodles. i've had success with them in the past. they soften by absorbing the liquid from the surrounding ingredients, so you're almost guaranteed a non-runny lasagna.
> 
> just be careful to put sauce and other ingredients edge to edge on these noodles as you layer them, or you'll get the opposite; dry, hard spots.
> 
> if you still prefer regular noodles, do what k.t.e said and blot them. also, remove excess moisture from the ricotta by using a cheese cloth when possible.


 
My mom has made lasagna with no boil noodles and I wasn't very fond of it.  It seemed like there were many spots that were still crunchy, like the noodle didn't get cooked.   I will try the cheese cloth idea...I did notice that that was kind of runny as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Caine said:
			
		

> Okay, here's an question, but did you by any chance use raw ground beef instead of browning it before you built the lasagna? Grease from the ground beef cooking IN the dish would turn the sauce soupy.


 
No...but I appreciate you racking your brain for ideas to help me out!  I browned and drained the beef very well before I put it in.  Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

*amy* said:
			
		

> It's hard to guess, w/o seeing the recipe. If the sauce itself is too watery, add some tomato paste or cooked/drained ground beef or sausage.
> 
> I start with a layer of sauce on the bottom of the pan. If you ladeled too much sauce between the layers & dumped more sauce on top, that may be another reason it was "soupy." I add the final topping of mozzarella (cheeses) about 1/2 hour prior to he end of cooking time (removing the foil). I let it rest (after removing from the oven) about 20 minutes. Hope that helps.


 
Thank you, it does.  I cooked it uncovered as I thought that's how to do it.  I started with a layer of noodles at the bottom, then the beef, then the sauce which was just enough to cover the meat and then the ricotta.  I ended with a layer of noodles on top and put the mozzarella on top right away and cooked it.  I will try you method next time and see if it comes out better. 

Thank you everyone for your help!  I really do appreciate it.  I love being able to come here and ask anything I want and get different ways to fix my problem!


----------



## *amy*

You are very welcome, Mrs. C.  Another little nifty trick - layer the second and every other layer of noodles crosswise.  It might help in sealing all the goodies together.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Great idea!  Thanks Amy!!


----------



## Essiebunny

Someone may have already suggested this, but it is important to drain the ricotta, well. I put it into a cheesecloth lined sieve, in the refrigerator, usually overnight.


----------



## Andy M.

Essiebunny said:
			
		

> Someone may have already suggested this, but it is important to drain the ricotta, well. I put it into a cheesecloth lined sieve, in the refrigerator, usually overnight.


 

I wonder if it would work to wrap the ricotta in cheese cloth and spin it in the salad spinner?  That way, you wouldn't have to remember the night before to start it draining.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I have to admit that I was always a fan of regular lasagne noodles.  But after using the Barilla brand "no-cook" noodles, I've had a hard time going back unless I'm making a specialty lasagne that doesn't call for a lot of sauce.

This pasta has consistenly produced fabulous lasgane - always firm, but tender, never soggy.

Although I do definitely agree with everyone who's said that you do have to allow baked pasta dishes - especially lasagne - to "rest" awhile after baking.  Twenty minutes at the very very least.  Just like when you allow a roast turkey or beef to rest before carving, many/most of the "juices" need time to soak/redistribute into the meat/dish.


----------



## VeraBlue

In my family, we always add raw eggs to the ricotta cheese @ 1 egg per pound of cheese.  Ricotta cheese is very watery and tends to weep when it's heated.  Adding the raw egg helps to bind it.   The only other suggestion is to be certain you've drained all the fat from the beef, before you add it to the pan.


----------



## VeraBlue

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I wonder if it would work to wrap the ricotta in cheese cloth and spin it in the salad spinner?  That way, you wouldn't have to remember the night before to start it draining.



If you don't want to wait overnight....you could put the cheese into a clean, new stocking...and wring it out, pressing as firmly as possible to get out all the moisture.  I've never done the straining step for lasagna, only for canolis.


----------



## Katie H

Mrs. C., here's my Italian family's lasagna recipe.  The sauce is nice and thick and the ricotta mixture contains eggs, which several members have mentioned.  It's delicious and cuts out of the pan like cake.  There's never any left when I make a pan of it.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Thank you all for your help. I will try it again soon!

Thanks for the recipe Katie...sounds delicious!!!


----------



## apple

such an oldpost but i'll try, 

i always only cook my noodles like 2/3 done so that when i cook in over later they finish cookin with some of the moisture with the sauce and then let it sit before cutting, never soupy  and then the noodles arent mushy either


----------



## AMSeccia

I never boil the noodles, I let them absorb the moisture from my sauce.  You were using jarred sauce, so its consistency should have been just fine.  You might also try mixing in an egg or two and a cup of mozz with the ricotta and layer in order ... sauce on bottom, lasagna sheets (I like Barilla), ricotta mixture, more mozz, sauce and layer on up, finishing with sauce and cheese.  Be sure to bake long enough, at least one hour, and allow to rest.  I worked at an Italian restaurant in college (UP Michigan) and each lasagna dish was served in its own Corning casserole baker ... a huge square smothered in sauce and cheese and baked until melted and swimming.  Okay, that doesn't sound as appetizing as it was, but it's pure heaven.  Maybe that's the memory of a starving college student?


----------



## PattY1

I didn't have ricotta cheese, and being between paydays....... I processed cottage cheese in my food processor and continued as normal.


----------



## buckytom

VeraBlue said:


> If you don't want to wait overnight....you could put the cheese into a clean, new stocking...and wring it out, pressing as firmly as possible to get out all the moisture. I've never done the straining step for lasagna, only for canolis.


 
vb, with your advice i tried this and it was a disaster.

the fishnet stockings did nothing to help remove any moisture at all...


----------



## LadyCook61

buckytom said:


> vb,
> the fishnet stockings did nothing to help remove any moisture at all...


 
bt, you are funny...


----------



## VeraBlue

buckytom said:


> vb, with your advice i tried this and it was a disaster.
> 
> the fishnet stockings did nothing to help remove any moisture at all...



I think you need to schedule an appointment,.....


----------



## Dave Hutchins

I would add a small can of tomato paste to your Jared sauce. use a instant read thermometer it should read 180* or slightly more. And let it rest


----------



## expatgirl

VeraBlue said:


> I think you need to schedule an appointment,.....


Hear, Hear!!!!!


----------



## Mel!

Make sure the sauces are good and thick. Also dont put too much sauce in. It might take a few trials and errors to get it just right. 

Mel


----------



## GrantsKat

buckytom said:


> vb, with your advice i tried this and it was a disaster.
> 
> the fishnet stockings did nothing to help remove any moisture at all...


 
Oh my! What a vision you have conjoured in my head


----------



## DramaQueen

*To the original poster: Your first responder, ANDYM gave you the perfect solution. You've probably done everything right and if you like your recipe, stick to it. Lasagna has to "set" and 30 minutes is the right amount of time. You will then be able to cut it easily into solid servings.   No need to go through the gyrations of changing your recipe or drying noodles. *


----------

